# Boards, Beer & BS - Snowboard Podcast Episode 4



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hand jobs, I want to know how to get hot ski bunnies to give me a handy on the lift.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hand jobs, I want to know how to get hot ski bunnies to give me a handy on the lift.


I'll add it to the topic list, although I have to say that having your penis out in extreme cold and wind sounds uncomfortable... what if things start freezing together...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Jed said:


> I'll add it to the topic list, although I have to say that having your penis out in extreme cold and wind sounds uncomfortable... what if things start freezing together...


Gondolas on cold days, lifts on warms days. If she is good, who cares, the friction will keep your cock warm.....


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hand jobs, I want to know how to get hot ski bunnies to give me a handy on the lift.


be me.



10 char


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Argo said:


> Gondolas on cold days, lifts on warms days. If she is good, who cares, the friction will keep your cock warm.....


You make an excellent point about the friction.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bubble lifts. I know you have one.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Temperature experiment: When you're next on a chairlift take a glove off and stick a finger in your mouth.

Just sayin'


----------

